# Sibling taken into care



## moobags (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi

As the subject states we have found out through an in official source that the sibling of our children has been taken into care, when we don't know so was wondering what this means and what the steps are etc.  LO is 3 months old and was subject to a pre birth assessment has different birth mother to our our two.  

Just looking for any advice or experience anyone may have had.

Moo x


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

When we found this out we rang the only link to SS we had which was our children's old SW....she promised to make some calls and ring back. The following week we had the call saying yes its true and they will find out more and contact us. 


2 weeks later the baby's family finder rang to give us info and the rest is history - she is asleep in her cot as i type. 


LO was 5 months when i made the first call - she came home at 11 months. 


hth....


----------



## moobags (Nov 13, 2013)

Unfortunately the boys social worker is not very forthcoming with information so don't think we would get any info plus we heard the news through the boys former FC so don't want to get her into any trouble x


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

ooh thats tricky - when we called we refused to say how we knew, just that we knew from a source, and that as such we wanted info. No probs and they never did find out how we knew.


could you ring the SS in the area baby is, state who you are (who your children) and you believe a birth sibling has been taken into care, and go from there...? 


good luck - it can be tricky in the beginning


----------



## ciacox (May 31, 2013)

Check out the 'just had that call' thread in the post placement section. We're aware birth mum is due to give birth in February and I found reading about other people's experiences in similar circumstances helpful. Good luck! It's a head wrecker isn't it? Knowing there's a little one out there that could one day be your child but trying to keep expectations in check and not get carried away with it?


----------



## moobags (Nov 13, 2013)

I mailed our SW told her how and what we knew but didn't want to get anyone into trouble.

ciacox do you have a link to the thread or any ideas how to find the thread.

Thanks

Moo x


----------



## Tictoc (Aug 20, 2015)

You need to request access to post placement board.

We also know BM is pregnant but from ******** snooping.


----------



## moobags (Nov 13, 2013)

I have access to that board anyone know what page the thread is on x


----------



## moobags (Nov 13, 2013)

Actually I don't know if I do I thought the parenting adopted children was the post placement board now I am confused x


----------



## ciacox (May 31, 2013)

Hi Moobags - here's the link: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=345551.0

But you may not have access if you haven't previously requested it. You need to send a message to Mel (one of the moderators) and she'll give you access to the section (it'll just show as a fifth section in the Adoption and Fostering section).


----------



## moobags (Nov 13, 2013)

Had a call today to say littl girl wasn't removed at three days old and went into FC and is subject to an interim care order.  No birth family have been identified as suitable to have her and assessments are currently being carried out on BM and BF.  BF doesn't stand a chance hasn't changed his ways and has already had four children removed, BM is young this is her first LO and is also a care leave herself so has her own issues.

We have been told there is a court date planned for sometime in the new year not sure what this is guessing or what the process and produre is.

Also if anyone can advise on what the assessment process would be for us that would be a help too our boys have been with us 14 months not sure if that means the process will take 6 months or less.

Any advise warmly received as trying to get anything from LA or SW is like trying to get blood out of a stone.

Moo x


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

Moobags i will pop a request in the mod area for you to have access to post placement    xx


----------

